# Ginger Beer And Yeast Nutrients



## nicholask (17/6/12)

I'm making a basic ginger beer as I am writing this and im wondering if I should add yeast nutrients to my 5l batch of ginger beer. I am using ale yeast. and i am only making a 5L batch in a demijohn alongside a mead and a cider... Also my first time brewing anything. Cheers guys.


----------



## Wolfy (17/6/12)

It would not hurt to add it - especially if the main fermentable will be sugar, but in such a small batch the addition would be in the range of 0.25g.


----------



## nicholask (17/6/12)

Wolfy said:


> It would not hurt to add it - especially if the main fermentable will be sugar, but in such a small batch the addition would be in the range of 0.25g.



Thanks mate.. Done.


----------

